# CM9 Few Problems



## qazafee (Aug 24, 2011)

I installed CM9 without any problem
now here are few problems I having
1. I am in USB debugging mode in CM9 but touch pad doesnt show up in MY computer (When i go in Webos I can get in USB mode)
2. Wifi Doesnt work

Thanks for your help

*Update I was able to work it out Wifi problem but cant get to work Usb Mode Problem *


----------



## bfeij (Feb 25, 2012)

Try this, go to settings then select storage then in the top right is 3 little squares select USB connection and choose the mtp .I found this on this site so please don't give me any credit if it work's


----------



## bfeij (Feb 25, 2012)

Also check out the post ' how to AOKP tricks and workarounds currently on page2 of this forum. Another suggestion i read was to get a wifi file explorer.


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

qazafee said:


> I installed CM9 without any problem
> now here are few problems I having
> 1. I am in USB debugging mode in CM9 but touch pad doesnt show up in MY computer (When i go in Webos I can get in USB mode)
> 2. Wifi Doesnt work
> ...


Did you go to Setting => Storage => [click on the small buttons on the top-right], and then check the PMT mode


----------



## vitorn (Nov 24, 2011)

Did you go to Settings => Storage => [click on the small button on the top-right] and then check the PMT box


----------

